# موقع للكتب جامد اويىىىىىىىى



## Ahmed Gamal3 (19 مارس 2007)

اخواني واخواتي
بعد البحث والتقيب أليكم هذا الموقع الفريد 

الي يحتوي على الاف الكتب فى شتى المجالات مثل


 Computers & IT 


Literature & Fiction 


Science & Engineering 


History & Military History 


Medical & Health 


Business & Commerce 


Other 



Arts 


Audio Books 


Biographies 


Biology 


Business 


Chemistry 


Children's 


Comics 


Computers 


Databases 


Dictionaries 


Economics 


Emagazines 


Encyclopedias 


Engineering 


Environmental & Agricultural Science 


Electronics 


Fiction 


Fantasy 


Grammar & Vocabulary 


Graphics 


Health 


History 


Home 


Horror 


Investing 


Internet 


Journals 


Language & Linguistics 


Law 


Life Sciences 


Literature 


Management 


Manuals 


Manufacturing & Production 


Mathematics 


Medicine 


Mind & Body 


Military 


Mystery 


Networking 


Non-English 


Pharmaceutical 


Philosophy 


Photography 


Physics 


Poetry 


Politics 


Programming 


Psychology 


Religion & Spirituality 


Science General 


Social Sciences 


Sociology 


Software Engineering 


Sports & Recreation 


Statistics 


Thrillers 


Travel & Adventure 


Instruction & Study 


Articles & Whitepapers 


Russian 


Documentaries 


German 


Spanish 


Lectures 


Video Training 


Romance 


Games & Cards & Puzzles 

الموقع علىهذا الرابط
http://gigapedia.org/​


----------



## Ahmed Gamal3 (19 مارس 2007)

للعلم يوجد في الموقع خاصية البحث 
الكتب اصدارات حديثه ومجانا


----------



## Eng.Amr H (19 مارس 2007)

thanks ya man


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (20 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك على هذا الموقع وجارى تجربته


----------



## hoshos2003 (20 مارس 2007)

انا بالفعل جربته و طلع جامد جداً 

شكراً يا باشا


----------



## المطوري (20 مارس 2007)

thanks thanks


----------



## vip_3wam (30 مارس 2007)

شكرررررررررررا


----------



## احمد محمد عبودي (4 أغسطس 2008)

مفيش مواقع مباشرة لهندسة المناجم


----------



## موح الجيري (10 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------

